# First Impression of my new Echo CS-490 - PICTURES INSIDE



## Macky Anthony (Apr 29, 2015)

So upon request by another member, I decided to post more pictures in this thread.

This is only my second chainsaw of which I owned a CS-370 for less than a week which was eventually returned. No regrets of doing so and I'm glad that I was able to purchase this one at a similar price. No doubt, this is the best bang for my buck considering I purchased it for only $314.00.

Well compared to the 370, this one seems to have a lighter orange color but more glossy. The 370 had a dull look straight out of the box. I was really surprised that the 490 included a scabbard. This thing is massive but very light!

Everything looks and feels superior on this one to include the brake mechanism and the feel of brake handle itself. The only advantage I feel the 370 has is the choke lever which was more substantial. This one just feels cheap for some reason.

Well enough talking and on with the pictures. Pardon the iPhone pics 

Edit: This may look lighter in color to me (compared to my 370) maybe due to the filter cover being orange, instead of black.


----------



## Onan18 (Apr 29, 2015)

Get those limiters off QUICK!!!!! I have yet to put a tach on an Echo that wasn't pitifully lean.

Joe


----------



## porsche965 (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice! Great bang for the buck with a 5 year warranty to boot!


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 29, 2015)

Is this saw made in japan? Nice saw! I love my 600. Best 60cc saw out there. Best features for best price 60cc range.


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 29, 2015)

im not sur but i think this plastic handle will be better than the rubber one , if it's made strong , thanks you for the pic, this is my next saw aproximately 400$ canadian


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 29, 2015)

So the bar and chain is on, and another picture of the choke lever.


----------



## grack (Apr 29, 2015)

thanks for the pics i can't find one to buy yet.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 29, 2015)

josh1981 said:


> Is this saw made in japan? Nice saw! I love my 600. Best 60cc saw out there. Best features for best price 60cc range.



Box and saw itself says that it's made in Japan. 



grack said:


> thanks for the pics i can't find one to buy yet.



Earlier this week, an Echo dealer said that their warehouse didn't have yet. I tried another dealer and was advised that he can get it in a day. Probably coming from the same hub anyways. I say try calling again. Mine was built on January so there must be a bunch available out there.


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't care about that choke lever . For me they would better to delete the G-Force Engine Air Pre-Cleaner like this catalog picture


----------



## grack (Apr 30, 2015)

thanks no big deal i'll pick one up when i get a chance i bought two of the 590s and use them all the time.
do you know if the 490 takes the same bar and chains as the 590.


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the pics Mackey. They did reduce the OD of the choke lever. Looks like a nice well built typical Echo. When you get a chance to run it, let us know.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok I will start it up later tonight and post a video or something. 

Noticed that there is only an idle adjustment screw that I have a access to. Does this mean I can't fine tune it after doing a muffler mod? Pardon my dumb question.


----------



## RedFir Down (Apr 30, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> Ok I will start it up later tonight and post a video or something.
> 
> Noticed that there is only an idle adjustment screw that I have a access to. Does this mean I can't fine tune it after doing a muffler mod? Pardon my dumb question.


The H & L screws are hiding behind the pull rope handle.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 30, 2015)

So is the 490 just the cheaper version of the 500? Like they did with 590 - 600? Plastic clutch covers etc?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 30, 2015)

porsche965 said:


> Nice! Great bang for the buck with a 5 year warranty to boot!


Until you pull the caps and tune it to run good. Phuck the warranty loose the caps and it will outlast the warranty and cut good


----------



## stubnail67 (Apr 30, 2015)

great pics... i was also looking for the H and L screw LOL.... i was like oh no it only has an idle screw.......


----------



## stubnail67 (Apr 30, 2015)

good looking saw


----------



## fordf150 (Apr 30, 2015)

MFG Part # EC CS-490-18
Description 50.2CC CHAINSAW W/18" B&C
Qty avail 287
location Columbus, OH
Price List $349.99

that is my distributor for ohio. not sure where all their territory covers though.

I would think they would be available to every dealer by now but dealers might be holding back on ordering them until their stock of 500P are sold down


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 1, 2015)

So it was a chore to start this thing out of the box. I am not sure if the factory setting for the idle screw was so jacked up that I couldn't start it but I had to remove the spark plug, clean it a bit, and gap it correctly to finally start it. So after it started, it died the immediately after blipping the throttle.

After scratching my head a bit, went to manual and set the idle screw as suggested. Turned it clockwise till the chain moved and moved back till it stopped. Then turned it another 1/4 turn counter clockwise. That is where I'm at now. Please feel free to chime in to how it sounds now and what should I further adjust. Pardon me as this is my very first chainsaw so please don't flame the noob 

Here is a cold start a day after. Managed to start it in two pulls! Should I go ahead and do the muffler mod? Does it sound too lean?


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

your chain may be tight.... low screw needs to be adjusted out for sure cant tell on the high


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

i just got a cs 400 a month back was all sorts of a joke took limiters off adjusted till i had throttle response i liked..... also adjusted h screw out till i liked it.....these echos are great saws but really seem to be adjusted bad from factory..... really an injustice to the saw.......


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

congradulation this is a nice little saw . You don't realy need to do a mufleur mod for it run good but you realy need to can adjust the carburator


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

i would run a rich gas mix fir a few tanks as well till you figure out the tune
sorry your having to deal with this a saw should not be that far out and i love echo...... but i think its bs that a layman cant gas it and run them..... they need to do something... i would take it back to your dealer and make him tune it......


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

i am disappointed to see this..... hope its a freak... i dont think so ......


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

i would take it back to your dealer and make him tune it......[/QUOTE said:


> yep this is not a saw for a beginner.....


----------



## bikemike (May 1, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> i am disappointed to see this..... hope its a freak... i dont think so ......


I do t think its a freak thing its all new saws are a bit lean lean but echo has it the worst even with the cat in the muffler. Epa is a joke and i wish the top handles had a dead set ignition like the rear handle saws


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

its really not... great saws but out of the box not so much... in was hoping to see a change since i heard so much about how good the cs 590 was.....you should not have to void your warranty to get a good running saw... and im a echo user....


----------



## bikemike (May 1, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> i would run a rich gas mix fir a few tanks as well till you figure out the tune
> sorry your having to deal with this a saw should not be that far out and i love echo...... but i think its bs that a layman cant gas it and run them..... they need to do something... i would take it back to your dealer and make him tune it......


I like ur advise of run richer. I do 40.1 in my saws at the leanest. Stihl echo and poulan with the pipe i do give it an extra splash of oil cause i run it hard and it has no screen


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

bikemike said:


> I do t think its a freak thing its all new saws are a bit lean lean but echo has it the worst even with the cat in the muffler. Epa is a joke and i wish the top handles had a dead set ignition like the rear handle saws




what do you mean a dead set ing????? you mean rev limited????my saws are running very well but i had to put the work in


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

bikemike said:


> I like ur advise of run richer. I do 40.1 in my saws at the leanest. Stihl echo and poulan with the pipe i do give it an extra splash of oil cause i run it hard and it has no screen





agreed


----------



## bikemike (May 1, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> its really not... great saws but out of the box not so much... in was hoping to see a change since i heard so much about how good the cs 590 was.....you should not have to void your warranty to get a good running saw... and im a echo user....


Or just dont care about how it runs and have a new saw every 6 months lol


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

no screen either here
still breaking them in before i remove the cat...... im pretty happy with them as are but here so much about the cat i have to do it..... once im happy with the break in.....


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

but if you do a good job it's not broke the warranty


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Or just dont care about how it runs and have a new saw every 6 months lol





na i cant have it run like **** LOL


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

i just feel for the guy buys a new saw it runs like **** LOl thats not cool.... it can be fixed of course.....


----------



## stubnail67 (May 1, 2015)

ok fellas my girl just came out said kids are asleep LOl night....


----------



## bikemike (May 1, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> what do you mean a dead set ing????? you mean rev limited????my saws are running very well but i had to put the work in


No the top handle saws i know have a timing advance that is handy for no kick back for start up. But it advances slow. I dont mind rev limiter cause any saw ported or not will not run past no load rpm while in wood. But it does make tuning a lil trickier


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

i think for a guy who only do some fire wood she will never broke if the guy know when the saw was to hot (when she got a good tune for sur)


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 1, 2015)

Thanks all. So do you think it's just the idle screw that was set incorrectly set from the factory? Or could it be there was bad fuel in the tank? It kinda smelled like varnish inside the tank out of the box.


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> your chain may be tight....



to thight chaine is hard on the bearing but if you can get much more rpm it will loose very fast because it's new


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> Thanks all. So do you think it's just the idle screw that was set incorrectly set from the factory? Or could it be there was bad fuel in the tank? It kinda smelled like varnish inside the tank out of the box.


 No its not the iddle srew you realy need to can adjust the L and H screw so you know how unlock it?


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

if you find how unlock it (you just need to keep off the plastic cap under its metal screw) turn clock wise the H and the L screw at the max you can and after turn the H 4 turn and the L 1 1/2 counterclock .Cut some wood and post another video


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 1, 2015)

So it wasn't cleaning the plug that helped me start it? I had to adjust the idling to keep the saw running after starting. Again, I had to clean and gap the plug. 

Yes, I think I know how to take off the caps but I'll wait at least after break in period.


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

If you don't do that , i will cut line realy more fast than you simply with a machete , same in the tight wood


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> So it wasn't cleaning the plug that helped me start it? I had to adjust the idling to keep the saw running after starting. Again, I had to clean and gap the plug.
> 
> Yes, I think I know how to take off the caps but I'll wait at least after break in period.


 
Don't wait it now your saw run realy to lean


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

the first thing to do is to see how much turn you got on your H you need to have to much than 3 1/2 , turn know its probably at only 1/2 turn dont ask me why


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 1, 2015)

Ok so four turns for high? I thought the rule of thumb is two from closed for the H and L. 

Should I open up the muffler while I'm at it?


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

So now i go sleeping , if i don't want to sleep on the couch . Good lock with your saw , trust me i pass over a coupel of shindaiwa446 (same platform to this saw) the only thing you have to care about is heat in cut of big wood , don't push it.


----------



## Sam_choq (May 1, 2015)

for the cs500p supose to be the same engine and carb to your 490is supose to be H 3 1/2 ans L 1 1/2 . But me i run my cs 500 with L 1 3/4 and H 4 1/2 with muf mod intake mod deleting g force auto cleaner and unlock the fuel tank vent , and if you can find shindaiwa 446 or 502 air filter (me i don't like the one he came with this saw because when is wet the saw come to run not good )


----------



## BGE541 (May 1, 2015)

Pull caps, tune, buy new limiters, re install limiters, enjoy saw. (If you care about needing to take it back and them seeing caps)


----------



## CR888 (May 1, 2015)

One thing l notice in the op's initial pics is the emmissions compliance period rating of 300hrs. You would NOT buy a husky or stihl with a 300hr compliance for anywhere near $349msrp!! Sure the pro husky/stihl's are rated at 300hrs but for 3x the price. At that money you would get a 50hr compliance with the major two. What a nice looking saw!! l find the new echo's have some zip and no longer drive like tractors.....l want one! l would love to see a new unfueled/oiled powerhead on some scales.


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 2, 2015)

BGE541 said:


> Pull caps, tune, buy new limiters, re install limiters, enjoy saw. (If you care about needing to take it back and them seeing caps)



Great point! Thanks. Where can I buy these caps? One size fits all?



CR888 said:


> One thing l notice in the op's initial pics is the emmissions compliance period rating of 300hrs. You would NOT buy a husky or stihl with a 300hr compliance for anywhere near $349msrp!! Sure the pro husky/stihl's are rated at 300hrs but for 3x the price. At that money you would get a 50hr compliance with the major two. What a nice looking saw!! l find the new echo's have some zip and no longer drive like tractors.....l want one! l would love to see a new unfueled/oiled powerhead on some scales.



I would definitely agree. I bought mine for $314. What Stihl is in that price range?


----------



## BGE541 (May 2, 2015)

Ereplacement parts. Com they should have some for your saw or I think most all echo caps are the same... little red ones like $2.50 each.


----------



## cedarshark (May 2, 2015)

Echos are pretty tight from the factory. It takes them a little time to loosen up. I think you found your initial starting problem with the mis-gapped plug. Cold start on 2 pulls and warm start on 1 pull is good. It sounded like you had better throttle response after the saw warmed up a little. Your low side may be a little lean. Turn the screw counterclockwise to the stop and see if your throttle response off idle is a little better. I would run that saw (in some wood) for a tank before you start messing with the muffler and limit caps. After you put a tank thru it, pull your plug, check the color and see how its running. I think you will find that saw may get a little stronger with each tank you put through it for 5-7 tanks.


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 2, 2015)

Anyone know the part number for the cap limiters? 


BGE541 said:


> Pull caps, tune, buy new limiters, re install limiters, enjoy saw. (If you care about needing to take it back and them seeing caps)


----------



## BGE541 (May 2, 2015)

Caps:

Cap, Limiter (507216)

on ereplacementparts.com


----------



## jd548esco (May 2, 2015)

i suspect your sort of expected to do a little re-tune.

that little 450 i got of flea bay ran and idled fine but was lacking in power -- way lacking-- opening up the muffler and setting low to 1.5 and the high to 3.5 --made a new saw out of it. 

echo probably had to pull a fast one to get this one past the EPA and it is clogged up and choked down --like my cs-450 was. 

if it responds to the little tune up mod like the 450 did?? -- things could get interesting with the 490--lol 


a good bar and chain really helps the little saws too -- a full chisel works wonders.


----------



## cedarshark (May 2, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> Anyone know the part number for the cap limiters?


 I suggest you go to the echo website and download the Illustrated parts list for that saw. Not only will it provide part numbers, it will show you how it goes together.


----------



## cedarshark (May 2, 2015)

jd548esco said:


> i suspect your sort of expected to do a little re-tune.
> 
> that little 450 i got of flea bay ran and idled fine but was lacking in power -- way lacking-- opening up the muffler and setting low to 1.5 and the high to 3.5 --made a new saw out of it.
> 
> ...




When Sam_choc told me he retuned his 590 to 4 1/2 turns open on the high side, I thought maybe he had a funky carb. Now you are saying your 450, after breathing better, needs 3/1/2 turns out on the high side to run well. 

I guess I should rethink my 600P and 620P set at 1 1/2 turns out on the low and 1 1/4 out on the high. I bought both saws w/ smoked top ends. They were factory set at 1 1/2 turn out on the low end and 1/2 turn out on the high side.


----------



## brent denny (May 2, 2015)

That saw has a few mods done to it to make it need more fuel. Most of the cs500s have been set too rich from what I have seen and read.


----------



## Sam_choq (May 2, 2015)

I dont have cs590 its a 500 and my carb can old 15 psi of pressure


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 3, 2015)

So will an Oregon 20" D7o fit on this saw? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brushpile (May 3, 2015)

Not to hijack the thread, but, I modded my CS400. It was bogging a little in the cut, turned the h back an 8th and boy what a saw. After a good half hour of cutting some downed sugar maple, I pulled the plug to check it. Would you say this looks about right?


----------



## Sam_choq (May 3, 2015)

Brown chocolat , rich more


----------



## cedarshark (May 3, 2015)

Looks a little lean to me. Isn't that gray?


----------



## Brushpile (May 3, 2015)

The insulator is brownish tan, but the electrode is definitely gray. I thought I had it a little rich the way it would studder halfway through the cut like it was missing, so I inched it back a might. It stayed strong all the way through after that, and took off strong at the trigger pull. I appreciate the replies. Will readjust some more.


----------



## Brushpile (May 3, 2015)

A little oily, or carbon? around the exhaust port made me think too rich as well.


----------



## cedarshark (May 3, 2015)

will it smear on your finger like oil?


----------



## Brushpile (May 3, 2015)

It's kinda tacky, but yeah, pretty much.


----------



## BGE541 (May 3, 2015)

Def safe I would run it for a few more tanks then re adjust... You are safe here just based on plug. As the saw breaks in you can adjust leaner and leaner (to a degree)


----------



## cedarshark (May 4, 2015)

OP, how is your 490 running after the limit cap removal ? Did you get it readjusted ?


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 4, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> OP, how is your 490 running after the limit cap removal ? Did you get it readjusted ?



Haven't done it yet. Maybe after another tank.


----------



## jd548esco (May 8, 2015)

the 530 parts saw i got of flea-bay had a "toasted and roasted" piston and rings , the cylinder is fine , and there were no leaks anywhere i could find. the carb had the limiters and was set to 1.5 and 1.5 --

this saw did not have a converter muffler. i suspect it was just too lean for too long. 


i don't know if the 590 requires 3.5-4X on the high side as mine is still running the dealers set up-- from what little i have picked up from the 450 and the 530 i suspect the 590s probably do .


i was thinking the same thing 3&1/2 on the high side thats got to be too much but the 450 loves it there.

if you have been running huskys forever is seems like too much . but it is what it needs + or _ a little

settings for a husky or stihl seem all wrong for the echos so far.


----------



## cedarshark (May 8, 2015)

jd548esco said:


> the 530 parts saw i got of flea-bay had a "toasted and roasted" piston and rings , the cylinder is fine , and there were no leaks anywhere i could find. the carb had the limiters and was set to 1.5 and 1.5 --
> 
> this saw did not have a converter muffler. i suspect it was just too lean for too long.
> 
> ...



Like you...I have Stihl carb settings etched in my brain and it is hard to break that mindset. I am accustomed to rebuilding a carb, opening the H & L one full turn and adjusting from there, usually less than 1/2 turn in either direction. My toasted 620P, and 600P had the limiter caps and both the H needles were 1/2 turn of bottom. The 620P was almost new. The 600P has some hours on it. I am convinced both previous owners thought the saws were running fine, did not pull the plug to check as the saws broke in and leaned out. My problem now is I have no wood big enough to tune the saws. This will be shortly solved as a 24" inch live oak has died in my fathers back yard. I will have more wood to tune on than I really want. My 590 timberwolf is still set to factory tune so it will be a good excercise in tuning these echos (at least for me). These carbs are different and must be treated that way.


----------



## jd548esco (May 8, 2015)

i'm strongly considering a MM and carb tune up with the limiters off- for my NEW and still under warranty 590. the MM looks pretty easy as my 590 has no cat to mess with. 

i doubt it will gain a huge amount of power on the 590 like the 450 did --though i am sure it will gain some. and there is all ways the possibility of leaning out too much with the limiters. these limiters stink. i suppose it is a al-gore/EPA thing and they have to do it. 

i'll probably start on it when i finish up the 530-- haven't had the jug off the 590 or the 450. but the one i pulled off the 530 has very nice ports and transfers, as nice a looking castings as i have seen.

i suspect it will be a little 50cc powerhouse with the open muffler and the carb tunes up a bit. 


i am beginning to like echos-- and i have been solidly stihl/jonesred/husky for many years. 

i guess i'm getting spoiled by how easy they start and how smooth they run.


----------



## cedarshark (May 8, 2015)

I have not had the cylinder off the 590, but have had the jugs off the 600p and 620p. Both were first class. Dead simple to work on as well. The base gasket is very thin. I could not find gasket material thin enough to make my own. It irks me to pay $7 for a base gasket. I could not salvage either of the old gaskets. I am not sure I won't eliminate it next time and use dirko.


----------



## 5thgear (Jan 5, 2016)

@Macky Anthony how were you able to buy it for $314? My local dealers won't budge from $350.


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 5, 2016)

5thgear said:


> @Macky Anthony how were you able to buy it for $314? My local dealers won't budge from $350.



I just bought one off Ebay for $303.95/20" B&C/free shipping/no tax. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## cedarshark (Jan 6, 2016)

Has anyone had the jug off a 490 yet ? Is it a clamshell or pro style motor ?


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 6, 2016)

cedarshark said:


> Has anyone had the jug off a 490 yet ? Is it a clamshell or pro style motor ?



Split case...same engine as the cs-500p. Differences include plastic vs. aluminum handle and homeowner (laminated) bar.

@Sam_choq owns a 490 and a 500p. He has been into it and has reported they are the same engine.


----------



## cedarshark (Jan 6, 2016)

Idahonative said:


> Split case...same engine as the cs-500p. Differences include plastic vs. aluminum handle and homeowner (laminated) bar.
> 
> @Sam_choq owns a 490 and a 500p. He has been into it and has reported they are the same engine.



Thanks. I have the 500P and I really like that saw. The 490(even w/ a laminate bar) @ $303 seems like a very good deal.


----------



## Sam_choq (Jan 6, 2016)

Idahonative said:


> Split case...same engine as the cs-500p. Differences include plastic vs. aluminum handle and homeowner (laminated) bar.
> 
> @Sam_choq owns a 490 and a 500p. He has been into it and has reported they are the same engine.


yes it is the same engine cylinder and magnesium crankcase , i dont work to much this last time but probably put 400 or 500hour on the 490 and the plastic handel look like new


----------



## 5thgear (Jan 6, 2016)

Idahonative said:


> I just bought one off Ebay for $303.95/20" B&C/free shipping/no tax. Keep your eyes open.



Thanks for your comments. I just found out today about a local dealer that might be selling their demo CS490 for $300, I will look into that tomorrow.


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 7, 2016)

I guess the EPA has been reading too many posts on here of guys doing MM's. What is the deal with the screws on the cs-490's deflector? Is Echo using some sort of permanent Loctite now? Seems like they don't want people taking it off.


----------



## src360ss (Jan 8, 2016)

Idahonative said:


> I guess the EPA has been reading too many posts on here of guys doing MM's. What is the deal with the screws on the cs-490's deflector? Is Echo using some sort of permanent Loctite now? Seems like they don't want people taking it off.



I thought it was just me! Both of my 490's deflector screws were stupid tight.


----------



## Sam_choq (Jan 8, 2016)

This bolt lose easily


----------



## cedarshark (Jan 8, 2016)

Thin metal, hot and cold cycles cause them to back out easily.


----------



## schneid (Jan 9, 2016)

src360ss said:


> I thought it was just me! Both of my 490's deflector screws were stupid tight.


Haha, I have a brand new cs450p and reading up on here for MM, but just broke my 4mm Allen wrench trying to get the muffler bolts off...but as I'm doing it and reading here it made me think, should I trade it for the cs490 before I get into it too far? Thoughts from anyone with experience running both?? Also, looking at the muffler with the muff cap off looks like this may be quite a job (thought I read somewhere I'd just have to take a tube out).


----------



## cedarshark (Jan 9, 2016)

4 cc....how much difference could there really be ?


----------



## schneid (Jan 9, 2016)

cedarshark said:


> 4 cc....how much difference could there really be ?


Yeh, think it's 5cc diff but good point. The 490 weight is also lighter so the higher power/ lower weight combo may make for an all around better saw (mostly cut poplar and pine)...prices in Canada are about the same $520.


----------



## row.man (Aug 24, 2016)

grack said:


> do you know if the 490 takes the same bar and chains as the 590.


Nope, the chain is different. That's the big downside to the saw right now, you can't just pick up a spare chain anywhere.
I expect this to change after the CS490 is around a little longer.
I just picked up my CS490 over the winter, and have been cutting up some big oak recently. I already had the cs590, which is a beast, the 490 weighs less but has the same fast revving power. 
Both saws are powerful, but I can load up the 590 in Oak with the bar completely buried, while the 490 will make the same cut, I just have to keep the blade from feeling much pressure. 
I had a CS400, but it didn't have the kind of power the 490 does, just the speed


----------



## row.man (Aug 24, 2016)

Cs-490 chain Echo p# 20BPX78CQ


----------



## Red97 (Aug 24, 2016)

My 490 has become my go to saw after I ported it.

32" 3/8 skip. Oiled it fine, just curious if it could do it.


----------



## Sam_choq (Sep 5, 2016)

Red97 said:


> My 490 has become my go to saw after I ported it.
> 
> 32" 3/8 skip. Oiled it fine, just curious if it could do it.




nice saw , what kind of mod did you do ?


----------



## Red97 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sam_choq said:


> nice saw , what kind of mod did you do ?



Full woods port,

Cut base/chamber, set squish. Adjust port timing widen ports, muffler mod. All the usual stuff.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Oct 14, 2018)

Red97 said:


> My 490 has become my go to saw after I ported it.
> 
> 32" 3/8 skip. Oiled it fine, just curious if it could do it.



That's pretty impressive. Now I feel obligated to mod mine.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Oct 14, 2018)

Red97 said:


> Full woods port,
> 
> Cut base/chamber, set squish. Adjust port timing widen ports, muffler mod. All the usual stuff.


Where's the glossary?...

Cut base? Base of the head? Base of the jug? To raise compression I'm guessing. 
Set squish? Is this the gap between piston and head at TDC? Or some kind of reshaping of the combustion chamber?
Does anyone polish the chamber or piston top for cleaner burn, less carbon buildup?
I feel the need for speed


----------

